#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  roteador cisco para failover

## stomach

Alguém pode indicar um roteador com opção de 2 links (FailOver) com um bom preço ?

----------


## andrecarlim

Muito abrangentes sua dúvida... Se for links pequenos, sem BGP, uma simples rb750 com ajustes bons já faz isso, lembrando que marca não faz milagre, o fato de ser X e não Y, não garante nada, o que garante é conhecimento do assunto, aí qualquer roteador fica interessante!

----------

